# Help figuring out a few things



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Mike Holt is a great resource.
https://www.mikeholt.com/

google "mike holt overcurrent protection"


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

There are members on this forum that have a little knowledge, maybe you post your questions and one of the forum dummies might help you out.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

As Brian said there is a plethora of knowledge here. We have representatives of every trade from chicken pluckers to zoology students and all things in between.

Fire away!


----------



## BlueOval5272 (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks very much. I ended up sitting down and reading for a while and the answer was pretty obvious once I calmed down and didn't feel rushed not having a time limit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

BlueOval5272 said:


> Thanks very much. I ended up sitting down and reading for a while and the answer was pretty obvious once I calmed down and didn't feel rushed not having a time limit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome! 

Move on to a better source than DeWalt, I'm sure they are more geared towards DIY and homeowners than professionals.

Mike Holt's forum would be a great place to learn theory and code related items.


----------

